# Stainless Steel Hole Tools



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Which one do you use, I like to use the knock out punch, I have never tried the step drills.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Which one do you use, I like to use the knock out punch, I have never tried the step drills.


I've used tons of punches on stainless, but never a step drill. Wonder how they hold up? Drilled a zillion holes in steel stud with step drills tho. Wonderful tools!


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

bimetal hole saw, any brand


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Step drills work great. Use them for adding a hole in a ss sink for a dispenser/spray. Also good to drill a hole in a furnace for a romex connector for wiring.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'll punch a hole...:thumbup:


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

i've only used the step bits as a pilot for the punch.. with proper lube it drills thin gauge stainless like butta!
i have used bi metal holesaws though very unprecise.. but works in a pinch


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Plumbworker said:


> i've only used the step bits as a pilot for the punch.. with proper lube it drills thin gauge stainless like butta!
> i have used bi metal holesaws though very unprecise.. but works in a pinch


Yep, me too.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Never used one, though an electrician friend of mine has a set like them.


----------

